# Enterprise ALT



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

This is basically the Academy Minicraft SCA kit backdated to 1977 livery. I decided to a little fun with it and do a wall mount display with Enterprise just after separation.








With the rest of the home Realspace fleet:









Enterprise's decals were derived from a 1/144 scale paper kit.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! where did you get the kit?!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

Hobby Lobby, it was around $10.00 give or take afew.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hope you don't live in an earthquake-prone area... Nice collection!


----------

